# Fish Lake



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Deleted...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad you got to go south. That splake on the stringer looks pretty nice. Nice to see you're catching lots of fish.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

How thick is the ice at Fish Lake?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Doc said:


> How thick is the ice at Fish Lake?


Seemed between 8-12 inches depending on where we drilled with about 3" of snow on top.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks, I'm heading down Feb 13th and hopefully will be able to run the sleds out on the ice. I need to get the auger out of moth balls and see if it starts this year.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Doc said:


> Thanks, I'm heading down Feb 13th and hopefully will be able to run the sleds out on the ice. I need to get the auger out of moth balls and see if it starts this year.


We had sleds out there and there was no problems but a little slush here and there. Good luck down there let us know how you do. Would love to join you but will be down in mesquite that weekend.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm going to head down saturday to try fish lake for the first time with ice on it. Any suggestions on what the basic 'must haves' for the tackle box might be? Or any advice for a first timer there?


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I've always had good luck using a kastmaster with hooks removed for an attractant then about 12-18 inches of leader with a jig head using meal or wax worms. I'll usually fish close to shore (6-10 feet deep and in the weeds) and catch a few perch and then use the perch meat and go out further 15-30 feet deep of water. Just getting off the weed line seems to make a big difference. I haven't targeted macs but do ok with the setup for bows and splake.

I drop to the bottom and then reel in about 6-12 inches. I have caught a few higher in the water column but that's what I start with.

Doc


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Fished fish lake wed. fished shallow and caught a few perch and a asst. of rainbows and smaller splake. Headed out into deeper water looking to target Macs and some bigger fish. Between the 8 of us we caught well over 50 fish not including the half dozen perch. Most fish that were kept were over 18 inches (splake and rainbows and 1 mac pup). Smoking hot fishing!

Splake were pounding skirted jigs, I changed my families rods to jigs with 1 1/2 inch jigs on top and a 3 inch skirted jig on bottom and baited with a strip of perch. The younger kids were using straight 1 inch skirted jigs with orange heads and caught alot of smaller splake.

Jig colors white, pearl, glow, chartuese, and white body with red skirt. the jigs with orange or chartruese heads seemd to get the most hits.

The smaller splake were hitting the occassional meal worm, but perch meat was the ticket!

All fish were suspened in 85 feet of water.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Sounds like DOC was using a kastmaster as a flasher, I usually do the same thing with gold or silver spoons but straight jigs seemed to work better.


----------

